# Abyssal Caverns - Atonal Soundscape



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

This piece is loosely inspired by twelve tone technique coupled with an ambient soundscape meant to evoke the dark depths of the abyss. I played cello and guitar and my friend created the sound design. I'm not going to act like this piece is super impressive, but I was very happy with how it turned out.

https://www.instagram.com/tv/CX4IrEApWf6/?utm_medium=share_sheet


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

I like the soundscapes you've created in this one. I think the piece could benefit from more interplay between the soundscapes and the instrumental stuff. For example maybe something that the cello plays could be extended by the electronics as an echo or something like that. I would personally use slightly less reverb on the guitar and perhaps eq a bit more high frequencies on both the cello and the guitar to blend the sounds better with the weather/abyss-sounds.


----------

